# 2006 Tour de Georgia - April 18-23, 2006



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 11, 2006)

The Tour de Georgia is North America's premier, professional cycling event and rolling festival. The 4th annual edition, April 18-23, 2006, is now the highest ranked cycling stage race, 2. HC, in North America, sanctioned by the Union Cycliste Internationale and USA Cycling. Proceeds from the event benefit the Georgia Cancer Coalition, a statewide network of people and organizations working together to fight cancer.

As North America's only Hors Classe (2.HC) professional cycling stage race, the 2006 Ford Tour de Georgia will begin in Augusta, Ga. on Tuesday, April 18 and culminate the 600-plus miles of racing with its grand finale in Alpharetta, Ga. on Sunday, April 23. The six-day, six-stage race will return to the Georgia communities of Macon, Fayetteville, Rome, Dalton, Dahlonega, Blairsville/Union County, Brasstown Bald Mountain/Towns County, and Alpharetta as Host Cities for official stage start and finish lines. New Host Cities for 2006 include Chickamauga/Walker County, Ga., Chattanooga, Tenn., and Cumming/Forsyth County, Ga.

Stages and Host Cities	

Stage 1 Tuesday, April 18 – Augusta, Ga. to Macon, Ga.

Stage 2 Wednesday, April 19 – Fayetteville, Ga. to Rome, Ga.

Stage 3 Thursday, April 20 – Individual Time Trial, Chickamauga/Walker Co., Ga. to Chattanooga, Tenn.

Stage 4 Friday, April 21 – Dalton, Ga. to Dahlonega, Ga.

Stage 5 Saturday, April 22 – Blairsville/Union Co., Ga. to Brasstown Bald Mountain/Towns Co., Ga.

Stage 6 Sunday, April 23 – Cumming/Forsyth Co., Ga. to Alpharetta, Ga.

For more information go to http://www.tourdegeorgia.com/race.html


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder if the climb up the Mt. Washing toll road would be an HC climb...


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll be very interested to see how Tom Danielson does this year.  He was strong in last years event...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 12, 2006)

I believe I read somewhere that the Mount Washington climb is classified HC....I was reading in the current Bicyclist magazine that Ned Overland used a 16-Tooth chain wheel with 12-25 gearing in the rear...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I wonder if the climb up the Mt. Washing toll road would be an HC climb...


 
Of course.  Dude, c'mon.


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Of course.  Dude, c'mon.



How the hell should I know-

I haven't even seen the toll road since I was maybe 8.  Besides, if _you_ can figure out exactly how they make the distinctions between classifications, let me know.  It sure isn't scientific from what I've seen.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> How the hell should I know-
> 
> I haven't even seen the toll road since I was maybe 8. Besides, if _you_ can figure out exactly how they make the distinctions between classifications, let me know. It sure isn't scientific from what I've seen.


 
Fair enough.  i guess I've just been followin' the road scene for a while.  Forgive me.

The Mt Washington climb is waaaay _hors_ category.  Long sustained 8-10% if I remember with one pitch over 20% (!).  That things a leg breaker.

Lots of HC climbs in our neck of the World.  Whiteface, for instance.  There's a race up that every year (at least one).  It's roughly the same profile as the Alpe D'Huez (~8miles/~8%).

Catamount in VT is another.

I would imagine Smuggler's Notch qualifies.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 14, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  i guess I've just been followin' the road scene for a while.  Forgive me.
> 
> The Mt Washington climb is waaaay _hors_ category.  Long sustained 8-10% if I remember with one pitch over 20% (!).  That things a leg breaker.
> 
> ...


I was reading in a Velonews article that the Alpe D'Huez isn't considered that difficult an incline where the Pro-UCI riders are concerned when included within a stage race of a 100-mile day.  However the drama of it being an Individual Time Trial stage is what makes it a special climb.  

On a personal note, using 39 x 27 gearing I find the Classification 1 climbs (the routes that I’ve ridden in VT) nearly impossible.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 14, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> I was reading in a Velonews article that the Alpe D'Huez isn't considered that difficult an incline where the Pro-UCI riders are concerned when included within a stage race of a 100-mile day.


 
Doesn't surprise me really.  I have the Alpe on my computer which hooks up to my trainer at home.  It's a tough climb but it's not _that_ grueling.  ('Course I don't rage up it in under 30 minutes!)

What am I missing about your gearing?  I have twenty five in back and can climb a tree.  Gotta check my small ring up front but I think it's a 39.  Maybe it's alot bigger though and that's where the difference is.  Don't get me wrong, I love to climb but at 185-190 lbs I'm no "natural".


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 14, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> What am I missing about your gearing?  I have twenty five in back and can climb a tree.  Gotta check my small ring up front but I think it's a 39.  Maybe it's alot bigger though and that's where the difference is.  Don't get me wrong, I love to climb but at 185-190 lbs I'm no "natural".


Where I live and ride regularly the road terrain is up & down with no flats to speak of, and at 6' 3" 218-lbs climbing steep or long ascents can be challenging so I like to use gearing to keep the crank spinning without going to a triple ring.  I ride with a 39 x 53 double ring with 175-mm cranks.  This winter I put a 11 x 23 9-speed cassette on the rear wheel while on the trainer and so far have left it on for local rides where I'm not making steep or long ascents far from home.  However when I increase the ride loops past 25-miles, I'm going to change to the 12 x 27 cassette.


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2006)

I ride a double with a 12-27 and in CT there are climbs that challenge me.


Climbing Wachusett challenged me quite a bit.  I think there's an 15-18% short section on that climb.

And I'm only 6', 170 lbs.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 19, 2006)

*CSC Rider Michaelsen takes Stage 1 in Georgia*

CSC Rider Michaelsen takes Stage 1 in Georgia

VELONEWS.COM IS REPORTING that longtime CSC pro rider Lars Michaelsen outgunned American Fred Rodriguez (Davitamon-Lotto) and Aussie Caleb Manion (Jelly Belly) on Tuesday to win the 128.9-mile gallop from Augusta to Macon on day one of the 2006 Ford Tour de Georgia. 

While Michaelsen was right where he wanted to be, a host of other pre-race favorites was missing in action. Among those at large in the final dash for the line were Gord Fraser (Health Net-Maxxis), Francisco Ventoso (Prodir-Saunier Duval) and Ivan Dominguez (Toyota-United). Fraser punctured late in the race and was not able to catch back on. Ventoso was simply unable to keep pace on the tough Macon finishing circuit. And Dominguez crashed within sight of the finish line. 

Rodriguez also had his share of late-race issues, overcoming two wheel changes before clawing his way back into contention and second place at the finish. A puncture caused his first pit stop. Then, after catching back onto the group with the aid of two teammates, Rodriguez pulled over again. 

"The second time the gears were skipping," said the American. "I think it was a problem with the cog, but I'm not really sure." 

Remarkably, Rodriguez was back near the front by the time the group started the last of three undulating 2.1-mile finishing circuits in downtown Macon. 

Although it's two days off, the word on Thursday's 25-mile time-trial course from Chickamauga to Chattanooga is that it's tougher than it appears on the stage profile. Reports from those who have ridden the route over Lookout Mountain say that it is extremely undulating, with very few flat sections and a harrowing descent. 

Racing at the six-day Tour de Georgia continues Wednesday with a 116.1-mile run from Fayetteville to Rome. It's likely to be another day for the sprinters, with only a category-4 climb to shake things up. 

Floyd Landis is sitting 10-seconds back, with a tough time trial and lots of climbing upcoming, he may pick up his third Stage Race Victory this season.

For more information go to: http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9761.0.html 

Stage 1 Results
1. Lars Michaelsen (Dk), CSC, 4:45:46
2. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
3. Caleb Manion (Aus), JBC
4. Karl Menzies (Aus), Health Net Maxxis
5. Vassili Davidenko (Rus), Navigators Insurance
6. Ben (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
7. Haedo Juan José (ARG), Toyota-United
8. Henk Vogels (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
9. Peter Mazur (Pol), Saunier Duval
10. Augusto Cesar Augusto (Col), Navigators Insurance
11. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
12. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
13. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF
14. Robert Hunter (RSA), Phonak
15. Andrew Bajadali (USA), JBC

Overall after Stage 1
1. Lars Michaelsen (Dk), CSC, 4:45:36
2. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:04
3. Caleb Manion (Aus), JBC, 00:06
4. Haedo Juan José (ARG), Toyota-United, 00:07
5. Matthew Rice (Aus), JBC, 00:08
6. Allan Johansen (Dk), CSC, 00:09
7. Karl Menzies (Aus), Health Net Maxxis, 00:10
8. Vassili Davidenko (Rus), Navigators Insurance
9. Ben (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
10. Henk Vogels (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto
11. Peter Mazur (Pol), Saunier Duval
12. Augusto Cesar Augusto (Col), Navigators Insurance
13. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
14. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
15. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF

Young Rider Overall
1. Peter Mazur (Pol), Saunier Duval, 04:45:46
2. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF
3. Jesse Anthony (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
4. Johann Tschopp (Swi), Phonak
5. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF
6. Janez Brajkovic (SLO), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
7. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF
8. Alberto Fernandez De La Puebla Ramos (Sp), Saunier Duval
9. Peter Hatton (Aus), Jittery Joe's Coffee
10. Michael Lange (USA), TIAA-CREF
Overall Sprint Points
1. Lars Michaelsen (Dk), CSC, 15 Pts.
2. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 12 Pts.
3. Caleb Manion (Aus), JBC, 10 Pts.
4. Haedo Juan José (ARG), Toyota-United, 9 Pts.
5. Alejandro Acton (ARG), TTC, 8 Pts.
6. Karl Menzies (Aus), Health Net Maxxis, 7 Pts.
7. Vassili Davidenko (Rus), Navigators Insurance, 6 Pts.
8. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 5 Pts.
9. Ben (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 5 Pts.
10. Dan Bowman (USA), TIAA-CREF, 3 Pts.

Overall Team Standings
1. Jelly Belly Cycling, 14:17:18
2. Davitamon-Lotto, 14:17:18
3. KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada, 14:17:18
4. Phonak, 14:17:18
5. Discovery Channel Pro Cycling, 14:17:18
6. Navigators Insurance, 14:17:18
7. TIAA-CREF, 14:17:18
8. Toyota-United, 14:17:18
9. CSC, 14:17:18
10. Saunier Duval, 14:17:18
11. Health Net Maxxis, 14:17:18
12. Quick Step-Innergetic, 14:17:18
13. Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home, 14:17:18
14. Jittery Joe's Coffee, 14:17:18
15. TTC, 14:17:46


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 19, 2006)

*Discovery Channel's Popovych Takes Stage 2*

Discovery Channel's Popovych Takes Stage 2

WWW.VELONEWS.COM is reporting that Discovery Channel's Yaroslav Popovych made a late-race escape to win Stage 2 of the 2006 Ford Tour de Georgia and take the leaders Jersey.

The stage win and accompanying time bonus gave Popovych a four-second GC lead over Rodriguez, meaning the Ukrainian will draw the coveted last spot in Thursday's all-important time trial from Chickamauga to Chattanooga, Tennessee. 

Stage 1 winner Lars Michaelsen (CSC) was 44th at 0:16 on Stage 2, and fell to fifth in the GC. 

Up next is stage 3, the individual time trial, a 24.8-mile run from Chickamauga to Chattanooga. Riders will depart in reverse order of the general classification in one-minute intervals except for the final 10, who will go in two-minute intervals. 

For more information go to: http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9767.0.html


----------



## Marc (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey, Tommy Danielson in there with 11 place, only seven seconds behind Popovych.  Good showing.

I think that kid shows a lot of promise.  He's going to be the next great American cyclist.  He'll take that distinction from Landis as is career dies down.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 20, 2006)

*Landis Smokes ITT at Georgia & Takes GC Lead*

WWW.VELONEWS.COM is reporting that for the second time in two years the battle for supremacy at the Tour de Georgia is setting up as a battle between Americans Floyd Landis and Tom Danielson. The pair vaulted into the top two places in the overall standings after finishing 1-2 in the Stage 3 individual time trial on Thursday. 

Just as he did a year ago, Landis (Phonak) was the fastest man on the day, posting a blazing 54:14 on the highly technical 24.8-mile trip from Chickamauga over the border to Chattanooga, Tennessee. Danielson (Discovery Channel) was a close second, just four seconds back of Landis, with David Zabriskie (CSC) completing the sweep for the Americans, taking third at 0:24. 

Thursday's time trial was about as tough as they come. Besides a grinding climb that neared 18 percent at points, riders had to deal with a technical, twisting downhill. Before the race, Zabriskie went so far as to call it the toughest time-trial course he'd ever ridden. 

Go to for more information: http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9773.0.html

I believe Landis is going to increase his lead over the next two stages and pick up his third stage race this season (2nd USA Event).


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah Floyd Boy!  Revenge of the mountain bikers!


----------



## Marc (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice, first for Landis and second for Danielson.


Danielson placed high in last year's time trials as well, I believe...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 21, 2006)

Fast Freddie wins the field sprint.  Nice.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 21, 2006)

*Unofficial Stage 4 Finish Status*

WWW.VELONEWS.COM is reporting the following:

Unofficial Stage 4 Finish Status
1. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto; 2. Matteo Tosatto (I), Quick Step-Innergetic; 3. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel

Jersey Leaders: King-of-Mountain is TIAA-CREF's Lucas Euser. Most Aggressive will certainly be McCartney. Rodriguez will be Points man and Landis will maintain his GC lead.

McCartney of the Discovery Channel Team rode the race of his life today and missed taking the stage by about 10-miles....


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 22, 2006)

*Landis defends Georgia lead as Danielson takes Brasstown Bald*

Landis defends Georgia lead as Danielson takes Brasstown Bald

WWW.VELONEWS,COM is reporting that at-the-wire during Saturday’s Stage 5, Discovery's Tom Danielson won the Tour de Georgia's toughest stage - a 94.5-mile race from Blairsville to the top of Brasstown Bald Mountain. 

While Danielson took the day's battle, Phonak's Floyd Landis may have won the war, as he finished right behind the stage winner, preserving his hold on the overall lead. 

Unofficial results
1. Tom Danielson (DSC) 4:04:56
2. Floyd Landis (PHO)
3. Yaroslav Popovych (DSC) +0:17
4. Cesar Grajales (NIC) +0:23
5. Janez Brajkovic (DSC)

Overall Standings
1. Floyd Landis (PHO)
2. Tom Danielson (DSC), +0:04

Go to http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9779.0.html for more information and detailed race reports.

GO Floyd!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 23, 2006)

*Haedo takes final stage, Landis wins overall in Georgia*

WWW.VELONEWS.COM is reporting that Toyota-United speedster Juan Jose Haedo earned a measure of redemption, taking a bunch-sprint win on the final day of the 2006 Ford Tour de Georgia. 

The Argentine finished just ahead of Canadian Gord Fraser (Health Net-Maxxis) and CSC's Aurelien Clerc at the finish of the 118.2-mile, stage from Cumming to Alpharetta, Sunday. 

Meanwhile, American Floyd Landis finished safely in the bunch, wrapping up his third major stage race win of 2006. Already this spring the Phonak rider has taken victories in the Tour of California and Paris-Nice. 

Four seconds behind Landis in the overall standings was 2005 Tour de Georgia champion Tom Danielson (Discovery Channel) with his teammate Yaroslav Popovych in third. 

American Fred Rodriguez (Davitamon-Lotto) won the points jersey, with the KOM crown going to Jason McCartney (Discovery Channel). McCartney's Discovery Channel teammate Janez Brajkovic won the Best Young Rider competition. 

Landis and his Phonak Team successful won the race and Discovery Channel pushed them hard.  I’m wondering if this is a prelude to the TOUR in July?

For more information go to http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9781.0.html


----------

